
Show HN: Make mobile apps using Airtable, introducing miniAppMaker - miniAppMaker
https://miniappmaker.com
======
rvz

      > Q: Would created apps work offline?
      > A: No.
    
      > Q: Do miniAppMaker support push notifications?
      > A: Not right now, but we’re planning to.
    

Great attempt at building an alternative though, but right now not having
notifications and offline support are significant deal-breakers for me.

~~~
miniAppMaker
Push notifications will be one of our main priorities in the upcoming months.

In terms of offline support, the data in the app is cached once it’s loaded,
and can be viewed while offline, but updating records while offline is not
supported.

